# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  "Гейнсвильские реализации"... Нари д.д. (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление на конференции в Екатеринбурге в августе 2019 года

Полное название доклада: "Гейнсвилльские реализации или краткий отчет об участии российской стороны в научной конференции "Сознание в науке". 

https://youtu.be/uqD6U_FB-rQ

----------

